# 1 short of a two man limit



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## LaLloyd (Sep 11, 2008)

ata way gentlemen


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

The banded goose was banded in kansas in the year of 2004.


----------



## nemitz (Oct 18, 2005)

Well done guys


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

thats sweet nice job.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

Very cool! looks like a great hunt fellers!


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good job boys keep it up!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

You guys stack the bands. Congrats. :beer:


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

It got to dark to take the picture in the field![/img]


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

you guys look like a couple of bada$$ hunters in that pic :beer: Nice work!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

The dude on the right looks like a young Chaz in training.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

And Mac. Wow. Your goose hunting is like sex quotes have gone to a whole new level.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

haha


----------



## TNESS (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice Job.. :beer:


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

Tell Nick he need to cut his hair for his meeting tommrow.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I have to admit I feel kinda let down. By your user name I was hoping to see a two man limit of snows


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

crewhunting said:


> Tell Nick he need to cut his hair for his meeting tommrow.


HA Ha You heard about that, i can't believe that happened.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> I have to admit I feel kinda let down. By your user name I was hoping to see a two man limit of snows


O, no if i would of had a limit of snows i think i might put that in the snow goose forum, not many snows around my area yet.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Sd snow goose killer said:


> O, no if i would of had a limit of snows i think i might put that in the snow goose forum, not many snows around my area yet.


Well I hope they show up soon for ya and you guy's put the smack down on'em. Shoot 20 for me man. I saw my fist snow while scouting about a week ago. Probly the only one I'll see all year


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I think you'll see more than average in Sota this year. We got some within 7 miles of MN today. I'm sure there will be quite a few blues coming through with canadas.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Yeah. I've talked to guy's hunting western MN that have killed a couple. I'm in the Central or East Central part of MN though. We got one last year but that was the second one ever in this area in my 17 years of hunting. Hope we see more this year though.


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice job and I like the band


----------

